# $50 dollar "tip", what would you do?



## Hawk3ye (Sep 8, 2015)

I was driving a drunk man with his equally drunk wife/gf. I think it is his first time using Uber, because as he left he gave me $50 and said "keep the rest". he fare was $27.80 and walked out quickly. He was clearly drunk, so I am not sure if he was fully away that he is going to be charged on his credit card. He has already left and walked away, so in the end I kept the $50.

Is he going to complain to Uber? He may have obviously think he is giving me a "tip" of $22.20, worried he will complain and say I cheated him. 

How?


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

"Sir, before you go, you are aware that Uber is charging your credit card, and that you are not obligated to tip, much less be so generous as to give me an extra $50?"


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Hawk3ye said:


> I was driving a drunk man with his equally drunk wife/gf. I think it is his first time using Uber, because as he left he gave me $50 and said "keep the rest". he fare was $27.80 and walked out quickly. He was clearly drunk, so I am not sure if he was fully away that he is going to be charged on his credit card. He has already left and walked away, so in the end I kept the $50.
> 
> Is he going to complain to Uber? He may have obviously think he is giving me a "tip" of $22.20, worried he will complain and say I cheated him.
> 
> How?


POST # 1/Hawk3ye: Smile widely
(NOT wildly) 
and say "Thank You, kindly, Sir!"


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

"What $50?" lol 

No, it's a matter of ethics. Will you be able to sleep tonight? And who's to say he wouldn't have lost it somewhere else? Sleep on it and do whatever you feel is right in the morning. Just mho...


----------



## Hawk3ye (Sep 8, 2015)

thanks for replies.

Ya, in a way I don't feel bad, because I never get tips. I'm just worries he will see his statement and complain. Maybe if I can not charge his uber trip, I can feel better. but I don't think Uber allows this.


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

Personally, I'd cover my butt and do a report to Uber. I wouldn't get specific about the dollar amount...I'd say "the pax was inebriated and possibly mistakenly paid cash for his ride. He didn't understand when I tried to explain, waved me off and went inside." End of story. Then, if he does complain, you're covered. My guess he won't...but best to put it on record in case he does.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

GrandpaD said:


> Personally, I'd cover my butt and do a report to Uber. I wouldn't get specific about the dollar amount...I'd say "the pax was inebriated and possibly mistakenly paid cash for his ride. He didn't understand when I tried to explain, waved me off and went inside." End of story. Then, if he does complain, you're covered. My guess he won't...but best to put it on record in case he does.


POST # 6/GrandpaD: Easier to Ask for
Forgiveness, than Permission!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Hawk3ye said:


> I was driving a drunk man with his equally drunk wife/gf. I think it is his first time using Uber, because as he left he gave me $50 and said "keep the rest". he fare was $27.80 and walked out quickly. He was clearly drunk, so I am not sure if he was fully away that he is going to be charged on his credit card. He has already left and walked away, so in the end I kept the $50.
> Is he going to complain to Uber? He may have obviously think he is giving me a "tip" of $22.20, worried he will complain and say I cheated him.


Uber doesn't care - so don't worry about that.
But I'm wondering - when he said "keep the rest"... 
how did he know what the fare was? 
Did he see it on his phone? Did he ask and you told him?

Here's the deal... (and absolutely *no one here will agree with me on this*)
If you really are convinced that he thought he was paying you the fare in cash and leaving you a tip on top of it,
just open up the trip in your app, click on the menu and request a fare adjustment down to the min fare.
If pressed by Uber for 'why?' just tell them you negotiated a lower fare with the rider. 
I would not mention the tip - it's none of their business.
Your PARTNER AGREEMENT permits you to 'negotiate' the fare with your rider 
(specifically a 'lower' fare than what Uber 'recommends').


----------



## Hawk3ye (Sep 8, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Uber doesn't care - so don't worry about that.
> But I'm wondering - when he said "keep the rest"...
> how did he know what the fare was?
> Did he see it on his phone? Did he ask and you told him?
> ...


wow. I did not know I can negotiate a lower fare. if this is the case, then what stops me from negotiating all my fares and getting cash from customers and in the end pay less for uber fees?

He did not know how much the fare, maybe he just guess from A to B is approximately $25 - $35 and assume the rest is for me. I did not tell him, he walked away so fast, I was too surprise to react also. I was so happy someone tipping me so much, then only later I thought "oh maybe when he realizes what he did he will regret it and complain about me".


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

GrandpaD said:


> Personally, I'd cover my butt and do a report to Uber. I wouldn't get specific about the dollar amount...I'd say "the pax was inebriated and possibly mistakenly paid cash for his ride. He didn't understand when I tried to explain, waved me off and went inside." End of story. Then, if he does complain, you're covered. My guess he won't...but best to put it on record in case he does.


Good answer! The drunk may be a spy to see how you would handle such a situation like this.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Clearly when setting up a rider account you have to input your credit card information. If a pax didn't get the clue, then it's not your fault. You have absolutely no reason to feel bad and furthermore no proof that he even gave you a tip.

Go do something nice with that generous tip and forget about it. You did provide a service, right?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Hawk3ye said:


> wow. I did not know I can negotiate a lower fare.


Please - before you go out to drive again, READ YOUR PARTNER AGREEMENT.
It's important that you know what you have agreed to - and what you can and cannot do.
You have 30 days from submitting your agreement to OPT OUT OF THE BINDING ARBITRATION CLAUSE.


> if this is the case, then what stops me from negotiating all my fares and getting cash from customers and in the end pay less for uber fees?


 Riders use Uber so they don't have to use cash to pay for rides - so they will report you to Uber and you will get deactivated.


> He did not know how much the fare, maybe he just guess from A to B is approximately $25 - $35 and assume the rest is for me. I did not tell him, he walked away so fast, I was too surprise to react also. I was so happy someone tipping me so much, then only later I thought "oh maybe when he realizes what he did he will regret it and complain about me".


If he did not know the fare, then do NOT do I what described above! It's on him.
(And trust me, he can afford the mistake he made - IF it even was a mistake... and only a $20-$30 mistake at that).
It is very, very unlikely that he would complain to Uber.
It is very, very unlikely that he will remember much about the specifics of the ride at all -
other than he got home safe & sound and without hassle.

It will be in your best interest to come up with a standard reply that meets with Uber's policy on tipping.
Uber tells drivers that when we are offered a tip, we should remind the pax that "thanks - that's not necessary"
but when the pax insists - as they always will - just say something like 'thanks very much - that's _really _appreciated".


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

The ethical thing to do is refund his fare in the app if you believe he was paying the fare AND generously tipping. Don't kill a big tipper.

You could also just do as others have said and let Uber know you aren't sure what he was paying you for, fare + tip or just tip, because of his condition.

The only option I personally would not choose for certain is staying quiet. It will look pretty bad if he complains.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Here's the deal... (and absolutely *no one here will agree with me on this*)
> If you really are convinced that he thought he was paying you the fare in cash and leaving you a tip on top of it,
> just open up the trip in your app, click on the menu and request a fare adjustment down to the min fare.
> If pressed by Uber for 'why?' just tell them you negotiated a lower fare with the rider.
> ...


He might be the first driver ever to claim he negotiated a lower fare.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

He might have used a promo code and got $20 or $30 off first ride.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Take the tip. Ethics my ass. You're driving drunkards all night. You're not stealing his 401k.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Beware of the Moron


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> The ethical thing to do is refund his fare in the app if you believe he was paying the fare AND generously tipping. Don't kill a big tipper.
> 
> You could also just do as others have said and let Uber know you aren't sure what he was paying you for, fare + tip or just tip, because of his condition.
> 
> The only option I personally would not choose for certain is staying quiet. It will look pretty bad if he complains.


This exactly is the right thing to do. 
He said "keep the rest".
Rest is, $50.00-fare. 
You need to make it right to this guy.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

He gave it to you, what's the problem? Why do you have guilt over getting paid? Wow, no wonder Uber is able to get away with this prices.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> He gave it to you, what's the problem? Why do you have guilt over getting paid? Wow, no wonder Uber is able to get away with this prices.


Even if the "pax" said "keep the rest" - as he did?

If it were me, I'd likely just take it and forget it ("after having said "are you sure?")...
but Hawk3ye is likely a much nicer person than I am.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Even if the "pax" said "keep the rest" - as he did?
> 
> If it were me, I'd likely just take it and forget it ("after having said "are you sure?")...
> but Hawk3ye is likely a much nicer person than I am.


He was drunk, what can you do. People need to stop worrying so much. It's obvious what to do in this situation. Take it, and get on with your life.


----------



## arcterus (Oct 31, 2014)

Obviously, these people are making bad life choices to be drinking so much that something like this happens. They are using their money to hurt themselves. So much damage. It's a sad situation really.

Can I count on you to be the good samaritan and keep this money from being used to hurt these people even more?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

arcterus said:


> Obviously, these people are making bad life choices to be drinking so much that something like this happens.


???
You don't think they are making SMART choices by choosing not get behind the wheel of a car after drinking? Or by making sure their driver was properly compensated?

Your post sounds, well, pretty judgmental, don't you think?


----------



## arcterus (Oct 31, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> ???
> You don't think they are making SMART choices by choosing not get behind the wheel of a car after drinking? Or by making sure their driver was properly compensated?
> 
> Your post sounds, well, pretty judgmental, don't you think?


Please turn on your snark detector...


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

Hawk3ye said:


> I was driving a drunk man with his equally drunk wife/gf. I think it is his first time using Uber, because as he left he gave me $50 and said "keep the rest". he fare was $27.80 and walked out quickly. He was clearly drunk, so I am not sure if he was fully away that he is going to be charged on his credit card. He has already left and walked away, so in the end I kept the $50.
> 
> Is he going to complain to Uber? He may have obviously think he is giving me a "tip" of $22.20, worried he will complain and say I cheated him.
> 
> How?


Pocket. Out.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Fill up your gas tank and yourself and hit the road during surge hours,till you're running on empty again.That would make you feel like a true businessman,when you see the money quadruple in a matter of few hours.. Think of the many instances where you've succumbed to losing your hard earned money,it happens to everyone all the time. So,in a situation like this thank "karma" for paying you back ... Smile n move on..


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> The ethical thing to do is refund his fare in the app if you believe he was paying the fare AND generously tipping. Don't kill a big tipper.
> 
> You could also just do as others have said and let Uber know you aren't sure what he was paying you for, fare + tip or just tip, because of his condition.
> 
> The only option I personally would not choose for certain is staying quiet. It will look pretty bad if he complains.


Yep, agreed!


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

It's usually better for support to hear about it from you first because riders tend to blow that stuff completely out of proportion. I mean, if he gave it to you and walked off, what could you do?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

I was accidentally tipped $100 one night. I tracked the PAX down the next morning. Asked him if he meant to do that. He said no, and then told me to keep it.
Sounds good to drop the fare ,but is he going to send 20% to UBER?


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

God is good. This happens to Lyft drivers all the time. LOL.


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

If Uber contacts you just explain that you need 50 dollars to make them holler. You get PAID to do the wild thing.


----------



## Uber Monkey (Oct 10, 2015)

The guy told you to keep the rest. To me, that means that he knew he would be giving you a large tip. You should keep the money move on, IMHO. 

When I first started driving, I got a similar complaint. I think it was a confused PAX. I picked up a PAX and took her to the movie theater after stopping at a convenience store so she could use the ATM and then to pick up her boyfriend. On the way, she asked how much the fare was going to be. I told her that I wasn't sure, but that it would probably be about $5-7. When we got to the theater, they jumped out and gave me what I thought was a tip. All she said was, "here you go" and hurried off. Once, the app updated, I saw that it was a $6.80 fare. I thought "Wow, a $5 tip on a $7 fare. What a nice girl!" WRONG!!!! I received an email informing me of a complaint for trying to get the rider to pay cash for the ride and they threatened to drop me. I was pissed and this is the only ride I could think of that it could have been. It looks like she was trying to pull a fast one and pay the minimum of my estimate and then complained after she got charged for the full fare.

I kept driving and the complaint has dropped off my rating. Since then, whenever someone give me a tip (which is not often) I tell them, "Tips are not required, but greatly appreciated!"

I would recommend that you take the tip and be thankful, but also if you think that there might be some confusion, report it to Uber before the PAX just to CYA.

We deal with a lot of drunk and naive people all the time driving. Just be professional and nice.....Until it's time to not be nice! In the end, do what you think is the right thing to do, but don't be taken advantage of either.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

Week one me "tips are not required. But if you insist..."

Today me "thanks motherficker, gtfo"


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

Hawk3ye said:


> I was driving a drunk man with his equally drunk wife/gf. I think it is his first time using Uber, because as he left he gave me $50 and said "keep the rest". he fare was $27.80 and walked out quickly. He was clearly drunk, so I am not sure if he was fully away that he is going to be charged on his credit card. He has already left and walked away, so in the end I kept the $50.
> 
> Is he going to complain to Uber? He may have obviously think he is giving me a "tip" of $22.20, worried he will complain and say I cheated him.
> 
> How?


I'd try to give it back. Or just come up with some reason to get the fare cancelled by Uber so you'll make the whole $50 and he wont be charged.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Keep the change means he expects no hit to his credit card.


----------



## thelawnet (Sep 15, 2015)

He got a cheap lesson about looking after your money and not drinking too much.

$50 doesn't cover much tuition....


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

What $50 yep


----------



## LarryA (Jun 18, 2015)

Hawk3ye said:


> I was driving a drunk man with his equally drunk wife/gf. I think it is his first time using Uber, because as he left he gave me $50 and said "keep the rest". he fare was $27.80 and walked out quickly. He was clearly drunk, so I am not sure if he was fully away that he is going to be charged on his credit card. He has already left and walked away, so in the end I kept the $50.
> 
> Is he going to complain to Uber? He may have obviously think he is giving me a "tip" of $22.20, worried he will complain and say I cheated him.
> 
> How?


Quit freaking out! You earned it for dealing with his drunk a**


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

Uber Chick said:


> "What $50?" lol
> 
> No, it's a matter of ethics. Will you be able to sleep tonight? And who's to say he wouldn't have lost it somewhere else? Sleep on it and do whatever you feel is right in the morning. Just mho...


"What's that? Ah - _Ethics?_ Don't talk about - _Ethics? _You kidding me? _Ethics?_ I just hope we can make enough to break even! Another ride." -- What Jim Mora would say


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Hawk3ye said:


> I was driving a drunk man with his equally drunk wife/gf. I think it is his first time using Uber, because as he left he gave me $50 and said "keep the rest". he fare was $27.80 and walked out quickly. He was clearly drunk, so I am not sure if he was fully away that he is going to be charged on his credit card. He has already left and walked away, so in the end I kept the $50.
> 
> Is he going to complain to Uber? He may have obviously think he is giving me a "tip" of $22.20, worried he will complain and say I cheated him.
> 
> How?


You are a crock bro !!!


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Hawk3ye said:


> I was driving a drunk man with his equally drunk wife/gf. I think it is his first time using Uber, because as he left he gave me $50 and said "keep the rest". he fare was $27.80 and walked out quickly. He was clearly drunk, so I am not sure if he was fully away that he is going to be charged on his credit card. He has already left and walked away, so in the end I kept the $50.
> 
> Is he going to complain to Uber? He may have obviously think he is giving me a "tip" of $22.20, worried he will complain and say I cheated him.
> 
> How?


I would insist he keep the money. Tell him Uber pays me so well that I don't need your filthy money. I make $35 an hour average according to the many ads I see for Uber and Lyft. I am so rich my bank has a private parking spot with my name on it! L O L.


----------



## Hawk3ye (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks for replies guys.

I e-mailed Uber and explained everything. They called the customer to clarify, and said apparently the customer didn't even realize he had given me $50 cash, he knew he was going to be charged on his credit card. He said that I can just keep the $50 as the whole tip.

awesome!


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Alls well that ends well. Thanks for sharing your experience. I learned everything I needed to know from John Cougar, John Deere, John 3:16.... play, work, Jesus...


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

The worst that will happen is a ugly e-mail from Uber and a one star rating, that you will probably never notice.

Just keep quiet, if you do not hear anything for a week, pay it forward to someone else.

Keep in mind.. there is no record of a cash tip, so you could simply say he was mistaken about which driver he gave it to. Chances are, if he was that drunk, he would of never noticed.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Hawk3ye said:


> I was driving a drunk man with his equally drunk wife/gf. I think it is his first time using Uber, because as he left he gave me $50 and said "keep the rest". he fare was $27.80 and walked out quickly. He was clearly drunk, so I am not sure if he was fully away that he is going to be charged on his credit card. He has already left and walked away, so in the end I kept the $50.
> 
> Is he going to complain to Uber? He may have obviously think he is giving me a "tip" of $22.20, worried he will complain and say I cheated him.
> 
> How?


I wouldn't worry about it. He was drunk and may not even remember. It's not like you swindled him; he gave it to you. He was probably focused on getting some, so he wanted you gone quickly. I doubt he'll complain, especially if he's over 40.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Uber Chick said:


> "What $50?" lol
> 
> No, it's a matter of ethics. Will you be able to sleep tonight? And who's to say he wouldn't have lost it somewhere else? Sleep on it and do whatever you feel is right in the morning. Just mho...


Hahaha give me a $50 and I'll sleep more like a baby.


----------



## Linda Gilman (Oct 19, 2015)

Of


Hawk3ye said:


> I was driving a drunk man with his equally drunk wife/gf. I think it is his first time using Uber, because as he left he gave me $50 and said "keep the rest". he fare was $27.80 and walked out quickly. He was clearly drunk, so I am not sure if he was fully away that he is going to be charged on his credit card. He has already left and walked away, so in the end I kept the $50.
> 
> Is he going to complain to Uber? He may have obviously think he is giving me a "tip" of $22.20, worried he will complain and say I cheated him.
> 
> How?


 if you are concerned I would contact Uber. You obviously are concerned or you wouldn't have posted. MissLily1


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

d'Uber said:


> "Sir, before you go, you are aware that Uber is charging your credit card, and that you are not obligated to tip, much less be so generous as to give me an extra $50?"


Another way to handle this is , end the trip and get the hell out of there !!! LOL


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Sounds like it all ended very well. In all honesty, that guy probably spent WELL above $50 on booze and food and you got him home safe. Which is worth more?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

d'Uber said:


> "Sir, before you go, you are aware that Uber is charging your credit card, and that you are not obligated to tip, much less be so generous as to give me an extra $50?"


^^^
You're dealing with adults here, not 4th. graders.


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

yoyodyne said:


> "What's that? Ah - _Ethics?_ Don't talk about - _Ethics? _You kidding me? _Ethics?_ I just hope we can make enough to break even! Another ride." -- What Jim Mora would say


Hawk3ye did the right thing. Contacted, informed and overcome...$50 in his pocket! Everyone's happy. And it is a question of ethics, what you feel right doing. You obviously would have kept the $50 and not breathed a word about it. I hope I'm never a pax in your car who loses something. And what does a coach have to do with this?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I think he is meaning using Coach Mora's tone and voice inflection....


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

Uber Chick said:


> And what does a coach have to do with this?


Levity.


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

yoyodyne said:


> Levity.


OK, understood.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Cash is king.

When a store is robbed, do you think they accurately estimate the amount of cash that was taken?
When police bust a drug ring, do you think every dollar goes to the evidence locker?
When you file your income taxes, do you include your cash tips in your income or just add up your 1099's?

Took an Uber rider on his very first ride - airport run, business traveler. We talk, we joke, we have a great ride - we're both career salesmen. He hands me his business AmEx card when I pull up to departures.
I have a Square. I could have given myself a $40 "tip". However, with a credit card there is the problem of a very accurate and legally damning digital fingerprint. Of course I told him it was all taken care of when he signed up for the app and gave Uber his credit card. He reached in his wallet and found a $10 bill instead.

The point of this little story is, I would have lost that $40 and my partner app if I was unethical enough to try that. If he regrets the cash he gave me, he's S.O.L. - once cash changes hands without a receipt, it's my word against his as to how many zeros were on that bill.

Glad it worked out for the OP, but I wouldn't have lost any sleep over that five bucks the guy gave me. (yes, I said five bucks. That's how much he gave me and no one can prove otherwise)


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

Here's what I would do....... go to the nearest strip club and spend it!


----------



## nuggetnut (Sep 28, 2015)

Come on man, keep it, say nothing and move on. The pax was more concerned with jumping out of your car and having monkey sex with his drunk old lady. People don't give you money unless they want you to have it..


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

If consensual intimacy with a drunk girl can afterwards be called rape (when she sobers up), then taking money from a drunk person may eventually be called theft. Better call your lawyer and turn yourself in to the local authorities.


----------



## spacetrucker (Apr 24, 2015)

What a question? 
Are you nuts?
This is a tip.
Take it and say thank you!


----------

